# Q7 wheels question



## diesel king (Jan 7, 2004)

I have a 2010 TDI Prestige coming. I wanted the S-line 21 inch wheel tire package, but I also wanted the brown interior.
I am on the prowl for some hot summerrrrrrrrrrrr wheels and tires (21-23") but ow does one tell quality from junk??? This truck will be full of people and pulling a 20' boat or a 4 place snowmobile trailer. I do not want a broken rim.....but I cannot stomach spending 5k for four rims.
Thank you!!!!!


----------

